# Domande su Ps3



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Marzo 2013)

Ieri ho acquistato la PS3 da 12 giga in sottocosto a 170 euro e vorrei porvi alcune domande:

1) 12 giga è la memoria dell'Hard Disk per i salvataggi?
2) Si può giocare online a Fifa 2013 con uno che ha la versione 160 giga?
3) Come si fa il settaggio online di Fifa?
4) Sito affidabile dove acquistare giochi a prezzo basso?

Scusate se qualche domanda può apparire banale, ma sono un poco ignorante in materia.
Grazie a chi mi risponderà.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Marzo 2013)

1) Salvataggi ed installazioni. Ti avviso che è molto poco .......
2) si
3) Non ne ho idea
3) Amazon, siti inglesi (attento al multilingua) e mercatini (subito e quello di spaziogames). Per i giochi usati, anche Feltrinelli e Mediaworld hanno discreti prezzi.


----------



## Liuke (3 Marzo 2013)

che intendi per settaggio online di fifa?


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ieri ho acquistato la PS3 da 12 giga in sottocosto a 170 euro e vorrei porvi alcune domande:
> 
> 1) 12 giga è la memoria dell'Hard Disk per i salvataggi?
> 2) Si può giocare online a Fifa 2013 con uno che ha la versione 160 giga?
> ...



Io i giochi li prendo generalmente su Amazon. Spesso hanno belle offerte o comunque in generale non si pagano mai i giochi in sovrapprezzo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Marzo 2013)

12 Gb sono veramente poco, specie se i giochi li devi installare. Ti consiglierei di cambiare Hard Disk. Per quanto riguarda i salvataggi sono si tanti, però quello è l'ultimo dei problemi. Puoi giocare online con tutti i possessori di PS3 tranquillo, non è una questione di memoria. Per quanto riguarda il settaggio online ti consiglio di aprire le porte PSN e di FIFA 13 nel tuo router, su google troverai le informazioni necessarie. Un sito ottimo dove i giochi hanno un prezzo più basso, rispetto ai negozi è Gameshock.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Marzo 2013)

Solo te potresti comprare una ps3 alla fine Della sua generazione


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Solo te potresti comprare una ps3 alla fine Della sua generazione



Io l'ho presa a novembre


----------



## Livestrong (3 Marzo 2013)

Ci starebbe bene un bel detto


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

cioè?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Solo te potresti comprare una ps3 alla fine Della sua generazione



La Ps4 costerà una botta 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> 12 Gb sono veramente poco, specie se i giochi li devi installare. Ti consiglierei di cambiare Hard Disk. Per quanto riguarda i salvataggi sono si tanti, però quello è l'ultimo dei problemi. Puoi giocare online con tutti i possessori di PS3 tranquillo, non è una questione di memoria. Per quanto riguarda il settaggio online ti consiglio di aprire le porte PSN e di FIFA 13 nel tuo router, su google troverai le informazioni necessarie. Un sito ottimo dove i giochi hanno un prezzo più basso, rispetto ai negozi è Gameshock.



Si può anche acquistare un Hard Disk esterno?


----------



## Miro (4 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ieri ho acquistato la PS3 da 12 giga in sottocosto a 170 euro e vorrei porvi alcune domande:
> 
> 1) 12 giga è la memoria dell'Hard Disk per i salvataggi?
> 2) Si può giocare online a Fifa 2013 con uno che ha la versione 160 giga?
> ...



1 - Si, ed è poco.
2 - Puoi giocare con chiunque abbia una PS3.
3 - Non lo so, FIFA fa schifo comunque. 
4 - Amazon, Zavvi...


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La Ps4 costerà una botta
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Certo e se la tua PS3 è slim c'è proprio l'hard disk da 250 GB apposita per i modelli da 12 gb come il tuo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Marzo 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Certo e se la tua PS3 è slim c'è proprio l'hard disk da 250 GB apposita per i modelli da 12 gb come il tuo.



Grazie della dritta. Costo?


----------



## Dexter (5 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] tanto...lascia perdere,gioca tranquillamente e poi quando hai la memoria piena cancella salvataggi di giochi a cui non giochi più o installazioni che non ti servono più...per giocare online a fifa (e a tutti gli altri giochi) devi iscriverti al psn,fallo tramite pc che fai prima


----------



## Liuke (5 Marzo 2013)

Sto punto ti conviene prendere un hdd qualsiasi e cambiarlo tu...purchè sia un sata da 2.5" con max 5400 rpm (gli stessi di quello della console)


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Grazie della dritta. Costo?


Al Gamestop sta una novantina di euro, però sui siti online troverai sicuramente offerte più vantaggiose.


----------

